

Five years of Kiva microloans, visualized. [video] - ecmendenhall
http://www.kiva.org/updates/kiva/2011/09/01/intercontinental-ballistic-microfinance.html

======
ecmendenhall
NB: Loud soundtrack starts at 00:43.

